# My custom made soap dishes



## Brian Suds (Jul 6, 2012)

I shatter beer or wine bottles and make these custom home-made soap dishes.


----------



## judymoody (Jul 6, 2012)

They are really cool looking!


----------



## motherduck22 (Jul 6, 2012)

wow these are great x


----------



## Dorado (Jul 6, 2012)

They are beautiful, you will explain the procedure?


----------



## Brian Suds (Jul 6, 2012)

Dorado said:
			
		

> They are beautiful, you will explain the procedure?



Better yet, ill show you:

Keep in mind I melted and slump them in a kiln at 1300 degrees. No adhesives!


----------



## Pamela (Jul 6, 2012)

Those are so cool   Are they curved?  If so what did you fire them on to get that shape?


----------



## Hazel (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree - very cool! Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Dorado (Jul 7, 2012)

brilliant idea, thanks for sharing   
looks quick and easy, but I know it is not


----------



## Loolee (Jul 11, 2012)

that is very cool!  Do the edges lose their sharpness?


----------



## Genny (Jul 11, 2012)

Very pretty.  
My brother is a glass blower, so I have much love for glass artistry.


----------



## donna75126 (Jul 12, 2012)

Do you have a website where you sell them


----------



## Brian Suds (Jul 13, 2012)

donna75126 said:
			
		

> Do you have a website where you sell them




Sure do!

http://www.etsy.com/shop/Rosscraft


----------



## marghewitt (Jul 14, 2012)

I love anything glass. I tried slumping for awhile but never got good at it so I gave it up. Still have a nice kiln tho   They are really beautiful, you did a great job.


----------



## crafter (Oct 25, 2012)

Good job.

I've never seen anything like that. Looks great.

I guess you end up with no sharp edges.



Al


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 26, 2012)

I love them very unique!


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Oct 29, 2012)

love it


----------



## SpellboundSoaps (Dec 11, 2012)

Loolee said:
			
		

> that is very cool!  Do the edges lose their sharpness?



Well, in the pictures the edges look rounded. My assumption would be that the edges become dull in the melting process or afterwords he rounds them so that they don't cut anyone.


----------



## Momonga (Jan 16, 2013)

"Well, in the pictures the edges look rounded. My assumption would be that the edges become dull in the melting process or afterwords he rounds them so that they don't cut anyone."

(I haven't figured out how to make a separate window for quotes yet :smile

First, he tack fuses the pieces - which means firing them up to about 1325.  The edges at this point are quite squishy and lose their sharp edges.  

What a clever way to "fuse" your two habits, glass craft and soap making!  Any other brilliant ideas?  I was thinking of including little bowls or ornaments with my soap gifts.


----------



## lsg (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow, those are neat.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 16, 2013)

This forum is DANGEROUS with all you shop owners!  I think I will be putting in an order


----------



## Moot (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow Love these!


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 11, 2013)

Very creative and I love that you are recycling! You should use those colbalt blue beer bottles they have. Cant remember the brand (dont drink much beer) but my friend always has one in her hand... just a thought


----------



## gratia (Feb 11, 2013)

Momonga said:


> "
> (I haven't figured out how to make a separate window for quotes yet :smile



Just hit the quote button.  What I do is delete other stuff that I don't want to quote.


----------



## gratia (Feb 11, 2013)

Those are very cool! Did you use a kiln or oven?


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful and innovative, too!  They look like the gemstone olivine.  Good job!


----------



## Relle (Feb 13, 2013)

gratia said:


> Those are very cool! Did you use a kiln or oven?


 
I don't think your question will be answered as this member hasn't been in for while and probably won't be back.


----------



## Brian Suds (May 3, 2013)

gratia said:


> Those are very cool! Did you use a kiln or oven?



I used a kiln! Takes about two days total for a couple.


----------



## moonbeam (May 4, 2013)

Those are VERY cool! the sky's the limit for these, you could do patterns etc with the different colored glass. Think how nice these would be in gift sets, your customers wil love the whole repurposing angle too, off to peek at your Etsy shop!

Oh man, I just saw how old this thread was, bummer!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 22, 2013)

Those are gorgeous.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------

